# Sputtering Suns fire Johnson



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Sputtering Suns fire Johnson 

Dec 10, 4:15 PM (ET)

By BOB BAUM

PHOENIX (AP) - Frank Johnson was fired as coach of the Phoenix Suns after an 8-13 start to the season, a team source told The Associated Press on Wednesday. 

The Suns said they would have a news conference but did not say why. The source, speaking on condition of anonymity, told the AP an interim coach would be announced Wednesday but would not reveal his name. 

Johnson replaced Scott Skiles as the Suns' coach late in the 2001-02 season, going 11-20 the rest of the way. 

Last season, Johnson guided the team to a 44-38 record and a surprising playoff berth. The Suns lost to the eventual NBA champion San Antonio Spurs in the first round.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/12102003/v9580.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I bet we all saw this coming...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dantoni is the new coach. I'm surprised they axed him so quick.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Good luck, Mike !

His name here in Italy is simply legend  

Here a pic of his "Farewell-game" with another italian legend, the hall-of-famer Dino Meneghin ( teammate in the "great Milan" of the '80s) , in front of 14,000 people at Milan's Fila arena in 1994 










tnx to phtolimpia


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Time to bring in Isiah.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

D'Antoni wants to play way more up-tempo. We will have more success with him.. we played well offensively tonight w/o Amare, but we're just too small with our starting lineup with Stoudemire out..

19-0 second chance points in NO's favor.. It's official though, Matrix is back.. that's very good for Suns fans..


----------

